# Thai Curry Lemongrass Soup from Kona Inn Restaurant



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

This starts out mild and sweet, but within five minutes you'll be sweating, tearing and begging for mercy. Just spectacular, if you like sweet-hot Thai food.

Obviously you'll need to portion it down for home use:


THAI CURRY LEMONGRASS SOUP

YIELD: 52 CUPS/35 BOWLS (315 OZ)

INGREDIENTS:

48 OZ WHITE WINE
6 OZ LEMONGRASS STALKS, FINELY CHOPPED
3 LIMES -- ZEST ONLY
3 TBS GINGER, FINELY CHOPPED
3 TBS GARLIC, FINELY CHOPPED
138 OZ CLAM JUICE (3 CANS)
84 OZ COCONUT MILK (6 CANS)
3 TBS CURRY POWDER
8 OZ HONEY
1 1/2 OZ SARACHI CHILI SAUCE
8 OZ SWEET CHILI SAUCE
8 TO 16 OZ CORNSTARCH

METHOD:

1. ADD ALL INGREDIENTS INTO STOCK POT EXCEPT CORNSTARCH
2. REDUCE BY 1/4
3. MIX CORNSTARCH WITH ENOUGH WATER TO MAKE SLURRY
4. ADD TO SOUP SLOWLY AND COOK UNTIL THICKENED


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. This is somewhat different from your classic Tom Yam Gung obviously, which I would recommend seeking out as an alternative in books by Pat Chapman, Alfod/Duguid, and David Thompson. In general, these recipes use fresh chillies and other fresh ingredients rather than sauces and powders and stock rather than "clam sauce". And prawns/chicken.

Eitherway, these thai soups offer fabulous healthy meals which are incredibly easy to prepare. Enjoy!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

We've tried several of these other recipes over the years, trying to duplicate the Kona Inn's. None have turned out as good.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

This seems to be about the same as Tom Kha Gai minus the chicken.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

rip said:


> This seems to be about the same as Tom Kha Gai minus the chicken.


There are a few other differences as well. Kona Inn's recipe has more chili flavor, more heat, and no coriander (one of the few spices I can't handle).


----------

